# US Senators selling off stock ahead of communication of COVID-19 severity



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2020)

This, if true, is shameful and should be punished as insider trading. Disgusting their 1st reaction was to rebalance their portfolios all the while reassuring the US public that all is well and that COVID-19 merely requires some basic preventive measures.

"WASHINGTON — *Senate Intelligence Committee Chairman Richard Burr, R-N.C., sold as much as $1.7 million in stocks just before the market dropped in February amid fears about the coronavirus epidemic.*

Senate records show that *Burr and his wife sold between roughly $600,000 and $1.7 million in more than 30 separate transactions in late January and mid-February, just before the market began to fall and as government health officials began to issue stark warnings about the effects of the virus. Several of the stocks were in companies that own hotels*.


The stock sales were first reported by ProPublica and The Center for Responsive Politics. Most of them came on Feb. 13, just before Burr made a speech in North Carolina in which he predicted severe consequences from the virus, including closed schools and cutbacks in company travel, *according to audio obtained by National Public Radio and released Thursday.*


*Burr’s remarks were much more dire than remarks he had made publicly, and came as President Donald Trump was still downplaying the severity of the virus.*


There is no indication that Burr had any inside information as he sold the stocks and issued the private warnings. The intelligence panel did not have any briefings on the pandemic the week when most of the stocks were sold, according to a person familiar with the matter. The person declined to be identified to discuss confidential committee activity.


Burr said on Twitter Thursday that Americans were already being warned about the effects of the virus when he made the speech to the North Carolina State Society.


“The message I shared with my constituents is the one public health officials urged all of us to heed as coronavirus spread increased,” Burr wrote. “Be prepared.”


Burr sent out the tweets before reports of his stock sales. A spokesperson for the senator said in a statement that Burr “has been deeply concerned by the steep and sudden toll this pandemic is taking on our economy” and supports congressional efforts to help the economy. The spokesperson declined to be identified in order to share the senator’s thinking.


The North Carolina senator was not the only lawmaker to sell of stocks just before the steep decline due to the global pandemic. *Georgia Sen. Kelly Loeffler, a new senator who is up for re-election this year, sold off hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of stock in late January, as senators began to get briefings on the virus, also according to Senate records.*


In the weeks that followed, Loeffler urged her constituents to have faith in the Trump administration’s efforts to prepare the nation.


“realDonaldTrump & his administration are doing a great job working to keep Americans healthy & safe,” Loeffler tweeted Feb. 27.


The website Raw Story reported *Sens. Ron Johnson, R-Wis., and Jim Inhofe, R-Okla., also sold large stock holdings after private briefings on the coronavirus scandal.*


The Daily Beast first reported that Loeffler dropped the stock in late January. The senator is married to Jeffrey Sprecher, the chairman and CEO of Intercontinental Exchange, which owns the New York Stock Exchange."


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 20, 2020)

not surprised one bit.


----------



## DF (Mar 20, 2020)

Assholes should be hung up & beaten!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 20, 2020)

There has to be more than just the three involved. Either way, they're shady as ****


----------



## tinymk (Mar 20, 2020)

This cannot be a surprise to anyone


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> There has to be more than just the three involved. Either way, they're shady as ****



The fact that NPR exposed how Burr apparently warned some of his wealthy patrons and supporters in a private meeting is just infuriating. 

All in that meet need to be investigated IMO.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Just another normal day in politics and world control.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 20, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> The fact that NPR exposed how Burr apparently warned some of his wealthy patrons and supporters in a private meeting is just infuriating.
> 
> All in that meet need to be investigated IMO.



Need to? Absolutely. Will they? Definitely not. There are no real consequences for most of those POS in any kind of power. Unless they piss off the wrong person...


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 20, 2020)

Slimy motherf***ers. They treat us like mushrooms, keep us in the dark and feed us shit.  All the while they stay slipping their hands in our pockets.  They don't give a shit about the people.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 20, 2020)

Prolly reinvested it by now ... after the markets are down 33% ... and they'll make another $1,7 Millo in about 3 to 6 months ... unreal ... meanwhile I'll keep working in the salt-mine ....


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 20, 2020)

There were two people I know at work who sold everything when it started to go down and they are just normal everyday people. While the senators definitely had more information than the average person it’s not like there wasn’t red flags coming from this thing that someone who is knowledgeable of the market and economy couldn’t read


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> There were two people I know at work who sold everything when it started to go down and they are just normal everyday people. While the senators definitely had more information than the average person it’s not like there wasn’t red flags coming from this thing that someone who is knowledgeable of the market and economy couldn’t read



The problem is both in the insider trading ("having more information") as well as in the duplicity to the Americans who look to politicians for guidance and leadership - Burr comparing Covid-19 to the Spanish Flu - the deadliest pandemic in history - in his private meeting (all recorded) the same day Trump was communicating from the White House how it "Could maybe go away, we'll see what happens". 

This is inexcusable.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2020)

There was an anon post made by a brokerage firm member telling the clients to pull out of the market and consider investing in pharma and paper milling and plastics. This was in January. The Anon also said everything that has happened into now. Again in January.
I'll try and get the screen shot.

It's going to blow your socks off.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2020)

https://archive.4plebs.org/pol/thread/241674007


Remember. All that was said in Jan. We're in late March. And the guy even said Cali would be the first state to enforce the shut down.

Pay attention to the Brazilian bat part. That's when we will be ****ed. If you guys do read that thread. Your eyes will be opened to wider horizons as to how this really was. 

January


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 21, 2020)

I read enough of the thread. Dude hot the fn nail on the head.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey we all should of seen this coming just saying would you really do anything different?  

Just saying if I knew and had $1.7 mil in stocks I can lose I would prob sell them then buy them back later for half price.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Hey we all should of seen this coming just saying would you really do anything different?
> 
> Just saying if I knew and had $1.7 mil in stocks I can lose I would prob sell them then buy them back later for half price.



No buy backs might be in place.   If did what I should have done in January. I would have prepped Abit better. Mainly for my family.  

Also. Can simplesteve post up the sauce on his avi.

And. We're on a home shelter order. Easing us in for when the troops and feds start placing check points. 

I was handed documents to show that exemps me from any road closures when it comes to that from my job.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

Trump was asked about it yesterday and he totally protected them... trump is a piece of shit as much as they are. If you think trump is for the american people you are correct...he's for the rich ones.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)

This sounds like a a conspiracy theory to me. Maybe not for those who don't know much about the markets.

Everyone knew about this corona virus. I guarantee that more than just senators sold stock before it became huge here. I did. Some stock was worth keeping though.

Even now, I am buying retail stock. I have been for 3 weeks. Anyone that plays the market should be able to see this coming. The government doesn't have to tell me.


----------



## DF (Mar 21, 2020)

The part that makes it horrible is these fuks had inside info.  Your average Joe Blow that has their company invest thier retirement in certain funds have no clue or maybe much of a choice depending on thier companies retirement investment choices.  These assholes are stealing from hard working retirement funds.  Fuk them they should be hung!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 21, 2020)

Unapologetic Conservative checking in:
I’ve had the displeasure of meeting Imhof more than once and he is a real POS. Simple as that. I’ve witnessed him belittling his own supporters publicly. This old bastard is a total PUNK. I have a response letter he wrote me 10 years ago to a concern I had as a business owner and he was a wise a$$. For decades, There are constituents all over his state that get crickets from him until he has something smart a$$ to say. 

He was just exposed a few months ago for investing in companies that just recently received a military contract for various projects and services. He is the Chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee. This is textbook insider trading. He got his hand slapped and quickly sold off those stocks. It got very little press.


----------



## CJ (Mar 22, 2020)

#TheMatrix said:


> I was handed documents to show that exemps me from any road closures when it comes to that from my job.



I was given lots of paperwork too. Doesn't look very official though! :32 (18):


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I was given lots of paperwork too. Doesn't look very official though! :32 (18):




 it's an exempt to the E.O from the governor.  

There's alot of FLEX thrown in the letter I'm supposed to hand to anybody that decides to stop me on the roads.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 22, 2020)

DF said:


> The part that makes it horrible is these fuks had inside info.  Your average Joe Blow that has their company invest thier retirement in certain funds have no clue or maybe much of a choice depending on thier companies retirement investment choices.  These assholes are stealing from hard working retirement funds.  Fuk them they should be hung!



To touch up on your insider info comment 

Lots of these guys had the info. Some responded to that with "If you play the market you knew this was coming it was all about if you wanted to ride it out or pull out" 

Some of the CEO that stepped down and sold their stocks include.

Bill gates,head of Uber eats, Disney, and the nyse boss at the stock exchange.


----------

